# Are teeter totters dangerous?



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've read both good and bad articles on teeter totters. I really want to make one, but I don't want my goats to get hurt. I have a 5 month old Nigerian Dwarf and a 3 month old Pygmy. 
How do you go about making one that is safe? (Measurements would also be great, if anyone has them!)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I made a really simple one for my Nigis... by laying a 6" wide piece of PVC on the ground with a board on top.... Well, sometimes the board is on top.... Anyway, it's not very high,obviously, so nobody gets hurt.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I wondered the same thing. So I will make it really low. I see some play ramps that are really high and I wonder if the goats ever fall or get bumped off and get hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes some can be.... under certain circumstances....goats do get into trouble.... they can be dangerous to humans as well...


----------

